# Vitamix advice



## slowtyper

Looking to get a blender...everyone says these are the way to go. 

1. $379 for this TurboBlend 2 speed
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/product_view.asp?id=21133 

2. $499 for CIA Professional 
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/vitamix/cia-professional-blender-p115684

3. $599 stainless steel professional
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/vitamix/stainless-steel-professional-500-blender-p120487

Is it worth the jump in price for this next model? Will be using in professional kitchen mainly to puree soups and sauces


----------



## slowtyper

Then there is this costco set...http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...t=vitamix&No=0&Nty=1&Ntx=mode matchallpartial
I'm so confused


----------



## eshua

I have the first one because i bought it off a friend for 100 bucks. It does everything you want, if what you want is blended drinks. 

At work i have the second one and i love the adjustable speed. If ours broke and the owner wanted to downgrade a replacement, I'd give him the difference in cash myself.


----------



## Deckhand

Was thinking blenders myself long debate for me vitamin vs blendtec. Good luck.


----------



## tk59

I've tried Costco versions of both the Vitamix and the Blendtec for a few weeks each. We currently own a Vitamix. The Blendtec was nice but we felt the Vitamix was better and it really wasn't a hard decision at all.


----------



## mpukas

I went with a blend-tec a few years ago,a nd I love it. Especially the wide jar with the longer blade span. I have both jars and use them regularly. 

Tough call between blend-tec and vita-mix - there are pros and cons to both. Blend-tec has their machines in lots of commercial retail operations like Starbucks for blended drinks, and they work fantastically. The pre-programaed features are nice, but a bit gimmicky. I prefer the dial on the vita-mix. The pulse button on the blend-tec is a bit finicky. If I could combine the power and jar of the blend-tec w/ the dial on the vita-mix that would be ideal for me. 

I would definitely get a model that has a dial for variable speed control. Not of the difference between the top two models, but they appear the same in power and volume, which are the most important things.


----------



## Deckhand

tk59 said:


> I've tried Costco versions of both the Vitamix and the Blendtec for a few weeks each. We currently own a Vitamix. The Blendtec was nice but we felt the Vitamix was better and it really wasn't a hard decision at all.


Good to hear. Guess I will go vitamix. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tk59

Deckhand said:


> Good to hear. Guess I will go vitamix. Thanks for the advice.


We got the Vitamix at Costco. Like a month later, they had the Blendtec there so I bought that one, too. A couple of weeks later, I come home from work and my wife has this desperate look on her face. I asked her what the problem was. She said she returned the Vitamix and she wants it back. I told her I was sure they still had it right there and she probably re-exchange them. Less than an hour later, all was well and only the Vitamix remained. I kid you not. The dial and the plunger sealed the deal.


----------



## slowtyper

So seems like the dial is very useful! Can you explain a bit more about why though? Just some example of when it is useful? In the past if I want to blend something I usually just always do it on highspeed.


----------



## mpukas

A couple of months after I got my blend-tec f/ costco the vitamix rep came through. I wish I had a chance to see the vitamix before I got the blend-tec. Not sure I would have made a different decision but I do think the vitamix is a nicer/better made machine. One thing I don't like about the blend-tec is it is EXTREMELY loud - everytime I use it the GF whines and says she wants to get a muffler for it. That alone is reason enough to get a vitamix. I'm on the fence about the plunger in the vitamix - that's one great thing about the deisgn of the blend-tec is it doesn't need one - OK occasionally if I make pesto or chimichuri I have to use a wooden spoon to push things down. 

Vitamix was just here a few weeks ago; when they come back in a few months I'll have to take a closer look at them... You won't be disapointed with it.


----------



## tk59

slowtyper said:


> So seems like the dial is very useful! Can you explain a bit more about why though? Just some example of when it is useful? In the past if I want to blend something I usually just always do it on highspeed.


It seems that the likelihood that you'll get a "bubble" around your blades depends on the amount, viscosity and the speed of the blades. It's nice to be able to tune the speed so that you don't end up just spinning your blades when you want to make a huge batch of something with a sorbet type of consistency. I don't know about the loud issue. Both of 'em will wake the dead, if you're not careful. They even seem loud in the Costco warehouse which is enormous.


----------



## Andrew H

[video=youtube;re5Wrbl89YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re5Wrbl89YA&t=0m36s[/video]

36 seconds in, go with the variable speed control.


----------



## slowtyper

Thanks. What do they sell at the costco locations in the states? Here in Canada they sell the 5200 I believe.


----------



## mr drinky

I got the 5200 for xmas, which is the same as the professional series. Apparently vendors that sell more than 10,000 units get to 'customize' their vitamix names. I have never tried the blend-tec, but I LOVE the variable speed on my vitamix and I would not choose anything without variable speed now. 

With that said, I hear the blend-tec is easer to get stuff out of and the container is better designed. I think I read that on chowhound or something. And last week I was scraping out some pea puree from the bottom of my vitamix and it wasn't that easy -- so I did think about that issue. From what I understand the blend-tec has a wider base and only two prongs on the blade, which makes dispatching thick stuff easier. 

k.


----------



## tk59

That's perfect, AndrewH. You rock, dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew H

tk59 said:


> That's perfect, AndrewH. You rock, dude. :thumbsup:



I wish I could say I saw that episode this morning, but I just know Good Eats way too well. :O


----------



## rsacco

I got the CIA Professional series from Bed, Bath and Beyond - I used a 20% off coupon. I called Vitamix to ask about the differences in the 5000 series vs. the CIA and was told that they are the same. The only difference is the cookbook and DVD that is included.


----------



## mr drinky

rsacco said:


> I got the CIA Professional series from Bed, Bath and Beyond - I used a 20% off coupon. I called Vitamix to ask about the differences in the 5000 series vs. the CIA and was told that they are the same. The only difference is the cookbook and DVD that is included.


 And the colors...but who cares about that 

k.


----------



## Deckhand

Not even my thread, but this has been on my mind a long time. Lots of great advice. This really helped me. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Deckhand said:


> Not even my thread, but this has been on my mind a long time. Lots of great advice. This really helped me. Thanks to everyone.



+1

I have been waiting for a blender debate to take place here.

So...consensus seems to be variable speed Vitamix from Costco or Bed Bath & Beyond?


----------



## ThEoRy

Debate? What debate? Get a vitamix variable speed every time.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

ThEoRy said:


> Debate? What debate? Get a vitamix variable speed every time.



This is what I was hoping for...a solid consensus!


----------



## Seth

Imho, you definately need the variable speed as stated by others. The high speed will foam up a puree with way too much air.


----------



## JohnnyChance

ThEoRy said:


> Debate? What debate? Get a vitamix variable speed every time.



+10000000.

I was going to say this exact same thing if you didn't. 

If you want Shun equivalent to the Vitamix, get any other brand. If you want a real blender, get the Vitamix.

And the fact that the Blendtec doesn't come with a plunger is completely mind boggling to me and a total deal breaker.


----------



## UCChemE05

JohnnyChance said:


> And the fact that the Blendtec doesn't come with a plunger is completely mind boggling to me and a total deal breaker.



When do you need the plunger?


----------



## tk59

UCChemE05 said:


> When do you need the plunger?


If you are making very thick frozen products, they sometimes freeze together.


----------



## JohnnyChance

I use the plunger every single time I am blending something. Yeah, sometimes you can blend stuff without it, and even to this day I will go without when I think I don't need it. But I am always wrong. It comes out better, faster and more consistent with the plunger. I use it for everything, from cracking whole peppercorns to making purees.


----------



## mr drinky

Pureeing sweet potatoes for baby food demands a plunger. 

k.


----------



## slowtyper

Thanks guys you've made up my mind on the variable control. What about containers? $500 for one large container, or $650 at costco.com for 2 large containers, one small dry container, plus some knife and cutting board set (lol).


----------



## JohnnyChance

How much extra crap do you need in your kitchen? How often would you be blending multiple items during the same prep time? I think I would save the $150.


----------



## tk59

We get by just fine with just one large container. Something inside me wants more, though. I suspect it is my disease making its presence felt.


----------



## unkajonet

tk59 said:


> We get by just fine with just one large container. Something inside me wants more, though. I suspect it is my disease making its presence felt.



It is the disease...

I considered getting multiple containers, but didn't. Wise choice.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

rsacco said:


> I got the CIA Professional series from Bed, Bath and Beyond - I used a 20% off coupon. I called Vitamix to ask about the differences in the 5000 series vs. the CIA and was told that they are the same. The only difference is the cookbook and DVD that is included.



How did you do this? All the coupons I see from them exclude Vitamix products for their 20% off.


----------



## Justin0505

Yet another vitamix vote from me. 
Same reasons as stated by others: variable speed and included big, black, plunger. -Once you go plunger you never go back. 

I also went through in 1 vs 2 container debate and ended up with just 1. The only place where I could see needing more than one is in a professional setting or if you have a lot of huge parties and want to serve a variety of frozen drinks. 

I read that the advantage of the dry blades vs the standard is not that great and if you are in need of something better than the standard blades (like for making flour) , you should just get a food mill.


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Funny timing on this thread--my fiancee and I are in the midst of doing the wedding registry thing and she keeps giving me skeptical looks about adding half a grand worth of blender to the list. Granted, she does have a point in that the only people we know who really understand the value of awesome kitchen gear can't afford to gift most of it, so adding the vitamix is almost certainly a futile endeavor.


----------



## El Pescador

I want a Robot Coupe R2 and nobody else gets it.


----------



## Deckhand

El Pescador said:


> I want a Robot Coupe R2 and nobody else gets it.


I get it. I ended up buying a breville sous Chef, but I get it. I spent a day looking at the Thermomix online once.


----------



## welshstar

Another vote for a variable speed Vitamix

It just does everything with no issues, just a great bit of kit that will last forever.


----------



## JohnnyChance

El Pescador said:


> I want a Robot Coupe R2 and nobody else gets it.



We have both at work. The robo is great for many things, but it can't do some things the Vitamix can. And it does some things better than the Vitamix. If I had to choose just one, I would get the Vitamix. If I could only afford one nice one, I would get the Vitamix and then get a cheap food processor.


----------



## El Pescador

JohnnyChance said:


> We have both at work. The robo is great for many things, but it can't do some things the Vitamix can. And it does some things better than the Vitamix. If I had to choose just one, I would get the Vitamix. If I could only afford one nice one, I would get the Vitamix and then get a cheap food processor.



I have the Vitamix, but an R2 would be a nice compliment to it. Add a Hobart n50 mixer and I'd be a happy guy.


----------



## rsacco

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> How did you do this? All the coupons I see from them exclude Vitamix products for their 20% off.


I didn't do anything out of the ordinary. I just picked up the Vitamix box and brought it to the sales counter and was able to use my coupon. I never realized that there were exclusions. I've been able to use the 20% off coupons for everything.


----------



## tk59

I can vouch for the fact that they don't always check.


----------



## UCChemE05

I'll have to say that I love my Blendtec. I got mine on a stupid awesome deal with a refurbished blender, two jugs and a 10 year warranty for $250. The only time I've found myself wanting for a plunger thus far is when making really thick milk shakes; the end of a wooden spoon takes care fo that pretty easily. Between making soups, blended drinks, powdered sugar, & etc., I haven't found myself wanting something different. I've actually grown to really like the pre-programmed settings.


----------



## mpukas

JohnnyChance said:


> And the fact that the Blendtec doesn't come with a plunger is completely mind boggling to me and a total deal breaker.



The design of the blend-tec jar and blades are such that it doesn't need a plunger. The vitamix is basically a standard blender design on steroids, and that's fine - it works great. But a regular blender clogs up and needs to plunged. The blend-tec has some different thinking behind it as far as jar shape, blade deisgn, power and rpm's so it works a bit differently. They can virtually do the same things, each does it in a slightly different way. One may best the other is some things. End results are the same for both products. I just really like the speed dial on the vitamix and not si much the buttons on the blend-tec... 

If you haven't watched any of the will it blend vids, you owe it yourselves to sacrifice a couple of minutes! I like to see him blend a custom Kramer... that would be fun... :eek2:

[video=youtube;ZWP8OUytprE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWP8OUytprE[/video]


----------



## mpukas

UCChemE05 said:


> I'll have to say that I love my Blendtec.



I love my blend-tec too, and I'm not about to swapping it for a vitamix. The results I get for purees, soups, sauces, salsas, smoothies, everything etc is simply amazing. Far superior to any other ordinary blender I've ever used, and far better than a stick belnder too. mpp


----------



## tk59

When we had the Blendtec for a couple of weeks, we found it had plunger-worthy problems almost as often as the Vitamix. I guess we like our frozen smoothies, lol.


----------



## Deckhand

tk59 said:


> When we had the Blendtec for a couple of weeks, we found it had plunger-worthy problems almost as often as the Vitamix. I guess we like our frozen smoothies, lol.


Thanks for the opinion. Much cheaper than Jamba Juice, and especially with four kids. Definitely, lots of smoothies.


----------



## mhlee

I can add that the variable speed Vitamix is the way to go. I have a single speed, 30 second timer old model Vitamix drink maker that I got brand new almost 10 years ago for about $200. I wouldn't even care about how the 30 second timer limits the blender if I had variable speed. My blender goes from zero to tornado fast which isn't necessarily the best thing for hot liquids. 

But, nonetheless, it's one of the best things I've ever bought. We use it anywhere from once to five times a week and I've never had a single problem with it. 

It's awesome for smoothies, blended margaritas (it just decimates ice cubes), salad dressings, soups, pretty much anything that needs to be liquified. And I don't even use the plunger.


----------



## UCChemE05

tk59 said:


> When we had the Blendtec for a couple of weeks, we found it had plunger-worthy problems almost as often as the Vitamix. I guess we like our frozen smoothies, lol.



What were you using to make your smoothies? I haven't experienced this problem with mine needing plunging for smoothies I've made so far (nor have I never seen a barista use a blender with a plunger). 

TBH, I wouldn't mind a good recipe for a thicker smoothie


----------



## UCChemE05

mpukas said:


> If you haven't watched any of the will it blend vids, you owe it yourselves to sacrifice a couple of minutes! I like to see him blend a custom Kramer... that would be fun... :eek2:
> 
> [video=youtube;ZWP8OUytprE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWP8OUytprE[/video]



If I didn't care about wasting $70 to buy a new jar, I told my wife I was going to do this with one of her previous-had-to-have kitchen "gadgets", a Magic (POS) Bullet. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Tristan

mpukas said:


> [video=youtube;ZWP8OUytprE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWP8OUytprE[/video]



I really hate pointless wilful destruction and waste of property, so this really makes me cringe.

But then again I watch mythbusters and hollywood movies all the time... so I guess I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## JohnnyChance

El Pescador said:


> I have the Vitamix, but an R2 would be a nice compliment to it. Add a Hobart n50 mixer and I'd be a happy guy.



We blend a lot of soups, and doing them in the Vitamix works well but is time consuming when you have to do a bunch. So we added this guy to our lineup. Once the soup is ready to blend, stick it in the stock pot, lock the trigger and walk away. Come back later, pass the soup through a chinoise and you're done.


----------



## Deckhand

JohnnyChance said:


> We blend a lot of soups, and doing them in the Vitamix works well but is time consuming when you have to do a bunch. So we added this guy to our lineup. Once the soup is ready to blend, stick it in the stock pot, lock the trigger and walk away. Come back later, pass the soup through a chinoise and you're done.


I thought about a breville immersion blender for that. Is that a Robot Coupe immersion blender?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

JohnnyChance said:


> So we added this guy to our lineup.



The fact that one must fill out a form to request a price quote on this item leads me to believe it is slightly more expensive than this.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Deckhand said:


> I thought about a breville immersion blender for that. Is that a Robot Coupe immersion blender?



Yep. A giant one. Over 30" long total.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Johnny.B.Good said:


> The fact that one must fill out a form to request a price quote on this item leads me to believe it is slightly more expensive than this.



Just a bit. Not available in pink though.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Bet that thing makes a mean milkshake.


----------



## Deckhand

JohnnyChance said:


> Yep. A giant one. Over 30" long total.


Sounds very nice. Don't know if I could get a stockpot on my stove to fit that :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

JohnnyChance said:


> Not available in pink though.



Deal breaker.


----------



## Deckhand

JohnnyChance said:


> Just a bit. Not available in pink though.


Lol only one thing pink in my kitchen. My wife's gift for her birthday. Pyrex pink stems casserole dish. Very rare.


----------



## tk59

UCChemE05 said:


> What were you using to make your smoothies? I haven't experienced this problem with mine needing plunging for smoothies I've made so far (nor have I never seen a barista use a blender with a plunger).
> 
> TBH, I wouldn't mind a good recipe for a thicker smoothie



Frankly, I don't remember. It's probably been a year since we had it. As far as recipes, I don't use any. We always have a variety of fruit (frozen and fresh), juices and veggies around. Whatever is starting to look old either gets tossed into the blender or frozen and used later. As long as it's sweet enough, isn't too stinky (broccoli) and doesn't come out brown, it seems to go over well.


----------



## add

Great thread!

Ok, question for you Vitamix guys and gals.

Can you use the "wet" blade/container set up to make the flours from grains and such... perhaps it just takes longer to grind or doesn't produce a fine enough substance ?

In other words how much versatility does the dry blade/container really add for home use?

Thanks!


----------



## Seth

The variable speed is required.


----------



## add

Seth said:


> The variable speed is required.



??

So, as long as my Vitamix model has the variable speed feature I can use the _wet blade/container_ to grind grains, nuts, etc. to flour?

The _dry blade/container_ is just a more efficient way to do this then?


----------



## add

*Holy Blend-O-Rama!*

Bat signal out for you _Vitamixers._


----------



## ThEoRy

add said:


> ??
> 
> So, as long as my Vitamix model has the variable speed feature I can use the _wet blade/container_ to grind grains, nuts, etc. to flour?
> 
> The _dry blade/container_ is just a more efficient way to do this then?



It's so powerful you don't even need the dry blade. Hell I didn't even know one existed till now. I've had no problems grinding rice, panko, etc. into a powder. I use the pacojet for nuts though. In fact I pulverized some pistachio into a paste to make a pistachio sorbet yesterday. Had to run it multiple times to make the paste but it works well. YMMV


----------



## Lukas

Don't you guys have Thermomix in the States? It can blend anything (variable speed), plus kneads dough, plus cooks (I make a mean vegetable soup and risotto), plus steams, all in one device. It is not cheap but worth every penny.


----------



## add

ThEoRy said:


> It's so powerful you don't even need the dry blade. Hell I didn't even know one existed till now. I've had no problems grinding rice, panko, etc. into a powder. I use the pacojet for nuts though. In fact I pulverized some pistachio into a paste to make a pistachio sorbet yesterday. Had to run it multiple times to make the paste but it works well. YMMV



Thanks ThEoRy. 

That is the affirmation I was looking for.
Gonna pick up one of these soon and I know we will be churning out some cooking flours. 
Don't want to buck up the extra $100 + for the _dry_ set up if it's isn't real necessary.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lukas said:


> Don't you guys have Thermomix in the States? It can blend anything (variable speed), plus kneads dough, plus cooks (I make a mean vegetable soup and risotto), plus steams, all in one device. It is not cheap but worth every penny.



I have never seen or heard of this. Amazon has Thermomix cookbooks (Spanish), but not the unit itself!


----------



## Andrew H

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I have never seen or heard of this. Amazon has Thermomix cookbooks (Spanish), but not the unit itself!



They seem to cost about $1500 :shocked3:


----------



## ThEoRy

Andrew H said:


> They seem to cost about $1500 :shocked3:



Good thing nobody needs a blender that cooks.


----------



## Lukas

Andrew H said:


> They seem to cost about $1500 :shocked3:



wow, that's expensive, here I believe it is around 600 euros. Used a lot in pro kitchen (Adrià and such). There's a ton of YouTube videos if anyone is interested.


----------



## mpukas

digging up old bones... 

Blendtec just came out with a new model - Designer Series - actually it's just a refined version of their old model. Now I wish I needed a new blender... 

(marketing hoo-ha)
[video=youtube;CAlFpOB9y6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAlFpOB9y6k&feature=player_embedded[/video]

This seals the deal for me - it addresses the main complaints I have about the buttons & speed control being a little clunky, the thing being too damn noisy, and kinda butt ugly. Overall I think it's a better designed blender than the Vitamix, but the end result is both do a superb job of blending.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I've had the Blendtec for at least five years now. It's hands down better than Vitamix. The Vitamix does have that cool knob but its just a powerful standard blender while the Blendtec's design is advanced. I don't need plunger because the BT jar sucks food into the impeller, its easier to clean and a lot more friendly on the counter as its foot print is smaller.

http://forums.egullet.org/topic/133427-the-high-power-blender-topic/

That being said, for what you pay the Vita-Mix is basically a piece of junk. It took me about six months to destroy one. When I first got it, I told a chef friend and he said "They're great but we break about two a year at the restaurant." The main problem, as far as I can tell, is that there's too much plastic, rubber and other inferior materials used in the construction of the Vita-Mix. In particular, the coupling between the motor base and the pitcher, which drives the blade, is weak. It doesn't seem weak if you just use a new Vita-Mix a few times -- at that point it feels incredibly sturdy. But if you really wail on the thing for a few months that coupling breaks down.


----------



## mpukas

retraction 

There's a new player in this bracket - Omega BL630 

This guy - John Kohler of discountjuicers.com - sells all of these blenders and has done tons of (long, in depth) product reviews with an unbiased opinion. He likes the Vitamax Turboblend VS better than either the Blendtec or Omega, but just by a hair. 

I think the Blendtec could be improved with a higher RPM (it's got 28,000 vs the Vitamix @ 37,000) and sharper blades - 'cuz we know sharper is better!


----------



## Justin0505

I really, really like the manual, analogue controls on the vitamix. I'm sure that the blendtech is a mechanically sound machine, but I think that they are going in the wrong direction with the gimicky touch screen band wagon. No way is a touch screen faster, more intuitive or more accurate to use in a busy kitchen environment than a big fat dial and toggle switch.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Agreed about the analogue gauge on the VM. And about the comment of going touch screen but I think they are shooting more for a consumer audience.


----------



## mpukas

I'm on the fence about the BT controls. I like the switch and dial combo on the VM. for a pro environment I do think this is better. 

At first I thought the pre-programmed buttons on the BT were gimmicky, but the cycles really do work, and work well. Just stuff your stuff in the jar, press the button and let it do it's thing. Manual operation is quite easy - there's a pulse button that I use for most everything - basically blasts it full-steam w/ slight almost non-detectable pauses. And there's up and down buttons to control the speed if you want to start slow for something like an emulsion. 

I'd like to see how the touch-screen works on the new BT model. The one I have has buttons, and you have to be positive when pressing them, but the work and respond qucikly. 

Another plus for BT buttons is clean-up is easy and no switches or dials to get liquid into. 

Blentec has a commercial ine that is obvisouly more approriate for pro work than the new Designer job. The jars look the same, just the housing is bigger because why? Another cool feature of these commercial units is they can be mounted under counter so just the control pad and jar base are on the counter - some day I'm gonna have that in my own kithcen!


----------



## Namaxy

For me, there just aren't that many things I blend where I hit the switch and walk away. For soups, sauces, emulsions etc. I always start low and work the dial up. Then I leave it. The precise control is what I like about the VM.


----------



## Kyle

Does anyone have any experience with the refurbished units that Vitamix sells? Looks like its a 5200 with 5 year comprehensive warranty for $320. I'm itching to pull the trigger but if someone has a good reason to buy new I'm all ears.

https://secure.vitamix.com/Reconditioned-Blender-64-Ounce-5yr.aspx


----------



## Canadian

I have the Vitamix pro model and I now can't see my life without it--i use it every day. 

The blend-tec is too loud and has too many electronic parts.


----------



## Canadian

mpukas said:


> digging up old bones...
> 
> Blendtec just came out with a new model - Designer Series - actually it's just a refined version of their old model. Now I wish I needed a new blender...
> 
> (marketing hoo-ha)
> [video=youtube;CAlFpOB9y6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAlFpOB9y6k&feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> This seals the deal for me - it addresses the main complaints I have about the buttons & speed control being a little clunky, the thing being too damn noisy, and kinda butt ugly. Overall I think it's a better designed blender than the Vitamix, but the end result is both do a superb job of blending.



The ironic thing about this so-called "capacitive touch interface" is that it does not make for a more "simple" blender, but actually more complex. The Vitamix has an on/off, stepless attentuater and a high speed flip. Doesn't get any simpler than that. 

I don't want _any_ blender on my countertop--I don't care how "pretty" it is.


----------



## VoodooMajik

I can confirm that the vitaprep version can powder sugar and kosher salts and just about everything. One guy rolled his eyes, went to the line then came back for a second look and very amused..


----------



## daveb

Its my understanding from reps that Vmix is dropping the 5000 and all the variants and are introducing a 350 and 750 model. At quick glance the only discernable difference is they have added a cleaning cycle to the auto functions. If you have local retailers in your area you may find new and demo units at good discounts. as they go from the 5000 series to the new models.

Lacking that I would not hesitate to pull trigger on factory warranted/refurbished unit. The wear part is the coupling on the container between the impeller and motor. If that is all right the whole unit is probably all right.


----------

